# Are some hunting/horsey traditions just a bit pointless?



## Starbucks (4 December 2013)

I'm talking about turn out, really. 

So obviously we all want to look clean, smart and tidy but my two main rules that I'd rather not comply with are:
Plaiting on the right hand side, why?
Hairnets, I wear one because I'm sick of people commenting on my long blonde plait but again, why? What's wrong with human hair??

There's other stuff too, why are you meant to have brown tack for example?

I know there should be guidelines, but I do think some are a bit silly.


----------



## mon (4 December 2013)

I plait one on left side as that is the side it lays and the other only has half a mane so that is about 6/7 plaits, our hunt never complained, after all not doing silly tack and turn out competition, but some one did say a gentle mans horse  should have nine plaits so if it is riderless know to look for a man.


----------



## Floxie (5 December 2013)

Traditions wouldn't be traditions if they weren't mostly silly 

Some of them have pretty good reasoning somewhere back in their history. Some of them may have done but good luck working out what it was! Sometimes I find them a bit annoying and restrictive (my saddler shakes his head sadly every time I'm looking for something that isn't brown!) but I think more often they're rather nice and can create atmosphere and a sense of occasion  I plait to the right out of habit, wear a hairnet because I think it's smart (and makes me feel dressed up!) and - well, use whatever tack I own


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (5 December 2013)

I've never been sure why you plait on the right hand side but I always do it and also always notice if someone has done it the wrong side. I wouldn't dream of doing it on the wrong side.  I couldn't tell you why though except that it was wrong!!


----------



## Clodagh (5 December 2013)

It depends on your age! In my day  I plaited to the right (always an odd number) except for on Monday's, only used brown tack, prefered to hunt in a double bridle and would never, in a million years, use a numnah other than a saddle shaped and discreet one. I always wore a hairnet and carried a spare.
The whole point of hunting is the tradition, or we could just chuck on our waterproofs and go for a hack with our dogs.
Even though I no longer hunt the horses mane has to lie on the right and I still do most things the same.


----------



## spacefaer (5 December 2013)

Brown tack because traditionally, black tack was driving harness.  Also, until recently black leather tended to be dyed foreign imported rubbish. 

Hairnets because they look smart and for basic practicality -you wouldn't want your plait hooked in a tree as you cantered through a wood?! 

Plaits -I suspect it's to do with the Army and uniformity -most horses' 'manes fall more to the right -i shall do some research as I am intrigued


----------



## HeresHoping (5 December 2013)

I'm a stickler for tradition.  I think it despicable people contemplate going out to an unaffiliated dressage competition unplaited, let alone hunting.  However, we have manes to the right - the off side - and plaited to the right to keep the mane out of the way of buckles and the things we do...we do most things on the 'near' side.  Which came about through the cavalry, it's the side away from your sword (across your left hip, to be drawn with your right).  Don't need a mane in the way when you draw your sword, now, do you?


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 December 2013)

Ohhhh! I was ALWAYS taught to plait to the right/off-side anyway......... have never done it any other way TBH coz it would never have occurred to me!

Having hair nice and neat is, as someone else has said, a Health and Safety issue light-years before the phrase was ever invented. Also wearing a stock was - or so I understand - for safety, as if you fell off and injured your neck, the stock would give you the right support, also could be taken off and used as a bandage for either horse or human. This was my understanding on the function of a stock.

In my youth it was drummed into us that correct, neat & tidy turnout at a meet was a mark of respect to the MFH and other hunt servants and that sloppy turnout either horse or rider, was an insult.


----------



## Sherston (5 December 2013)

Delighted to see the responses to this, as a stickler for tradition personally, threads like this are great to bring these things back to the fore and to refresh us all on these great things that make us British! Hereshoping's response also flags up another more basic general horse riding tradition of mounting your horse from the left - for exactly the same reason, the sword, but everyone still does that! Although interestingly this also carried across to mounting side saddle from the left.


----------



## Sherston (5 December 2013)

Turning up at the meet very smartly is more in respect of the host, and supports the MFH who would want to respect the host. Which is why first horses should always plaited up (correctly), but second horses it is acceptable to not be plaited.


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 December 2013)

Clodagh said:



			It depends on your age! In my day  I plaited to the right (always an odd number) except for on Monday's,
		
Click to expand...

I've never heard the bit about Mondays! I always plaited to the right but with more than the traditional number of plaits, as horses had thick manes and looked silly with big golf ball plaits.


----------



## Starbucks (5 December 2013)

Hereshoping said:



			I'm a stickler for tradition.  I think it despicable people contemplate going out to an unaffiliated dressage competition unplaited, let alone hunting.  However, we have manes to the right - the off side - and plaited to the right to keep the mane out of the way of buckles and the things we do...we do most things on the 'near' side.  Which came about through the cavalry, it's the side away from your sword (across your left hip, to be drawn with your right).  Don't need a mane in the way when you draw your sword, now, do you? 

Click to expand...

Of course, my sword!  Why didn't I think of that! ;-)


----------



## RunToEarth (5 December 2013)

I look back on photos of me when I was a teenager out hunting with no hairnet on it looks so scruffy, I don't have any of the photos up anymore. 

I now stick to tradition like glue - it takes just as long to plait on the right as it does on the left, and hairnets are 99p for two so there isn't any excuse not to really?

Not plaiting up at all is just lazy and scruffy when you think all the time and efforts your hosts will have gone to to put on a lawn meet for you to enjoy. 

I think little turnout things make such a huge difference to the overall look of someone.


----------



## Starbucks (5 December 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			I look back on photos of me when I was a teenager out hunting with no hairnet on it looks so scruffy, I don't have any of the photos up anymore. 

I now stick to tradition like glue - it takes just as long to plait on the right as it does on the left, and hairnets are 99p for two so there isn't any excuse not to really?

Not plaiting up at all is just lazy and scruffy when you think all the time and efforts your hosts will have gone to to put on a lawn meet for you to enjoy. 

I think little turnout things make such a huge difference to the overall look of someone.
		
Click to expand...

I just think they are such a strange item,  I want to look smart for corporate meetings at work but I dont put a net on my head!

Ill continue to behave, regretfully!


----------



## Goldenstar (5 December 2013)

spacefaer said:



			Brown tack because traditionally, black tack was driving harness.  Also, until recently black leather tended to be dyed foreign imported rubbish. )
		
Click to expand...

Except the riens black riens are not the thing for driving they must be brown unless it's a funeral.
Driving has some mega traditions too.
The hairnet one is practical and is safe keeping long hair out of the way means it can never be caught .
However I must confess advancing age and injuries has left me unable to cope with getting wet so I do wear waterproof leggings in bad weather now.


----------



## skint1 (5 December 2013)

I think a lot of traditions have practical roots it's just that we've forgotten what the original reasons were. The hairnet one is pretty obvious, not wanting ladies' hair tangled in undergrowth and tree branches!  
I'm a scruffy scruff scruff hacker but it is kind of fun isn't it to get all prissed up to go somewhere special?  

Also, I guess if you're hunting you're up against a lot of anti-feelings and you owe it to the hunt and tha farmers who are letting you use their land to follow the accepted convention for turnout and behaviour.

Though my horse (who goes hunting) does have black tack. I can't afford to replace it!


----------



## Sherston (5 December 2013)

Wow, do you go to business meetings on a horse?? As I don't think anyone has a tradition of hairnets when on foot, probably a different forum!! But very glad to hear you will continue to behave!!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 December 2013)

Haven't read whole thread, so please forgive any repetition, but I understand (and I could be wrong) that many of our traditions come from the days of the (mounted) light infantry and cavalry . . . you mount from the left so that your sword (worn on your left leg) doesn't get in the way, therefore you plait/encourage mane to fall to the right so that it doesn't get taffled up as you draw your sword.  

Hairnets for ladies are just practical . . . long hair is out of the way so doesn't get caught on overhanging branches, etc. . . . it also isn't flapping about so that a) you can see where you are going (sort of important); and b) if your horse unseats you, it isn't inviting another horse (or yours for that matter) to step on and scalp you!

Stock - useful as tourniquet .

Black tack - for funerals (although my boy hunts in black tack b/c I am not buying him a whole new set just for hunting - he also events and black just looks smarter on a flea-bitten grey).

I'm all for tradition for tradition's sake, but it is fascinating finding out what's behind those traditions .

P


----------



## Maesfen (5 December 2013)

spacefaer said:



			Brown tack because traditionally, black tack was driving harness.  Also, until recently black leather tended to be dyed foreign imported rubbish. 

Hairnets because they look smart and for basic practicality -you wouldn't want your plait hooked in a tree as you cantered through a wood?! 

Plaits -I suspect it's to do with the Army and uniformity -most horses' 'manes fall more to the right -i shall do some research as I am intrigued 

Click to expand...

I still think black tack should be confined to the cavalry and gypsies, it looks so cheap however good the quality.

Hairnets as you say an elf & safety issue from long before H&S reared an ugly head.  Nothing looks more cheap (even worse than black tack!) than seeing hair streaming down the back, ; wouldn't matter if horse was spotless, plaited and in brown tack, that would spoil the overall picture of smartness completely as if the rider couldn't be bothered to turn themselves out properly.



Sherston said:



			Turning up at the meet very smartly is more in respect of the host, and supports the MFH who would want to respect the host. Which is why first horses should always plaited up (correctly), but second horses it is acceptable to not be plaited.
		
Click to expand...

We still plait for second horses but don't need to for a bye day which is what I think the Monday comment applied to.  Always plait for a lawn meet, opening meet, Boxing Day etc.

Standards count, I think a lot of hosts wouldn't be very pleased to see these traditions forsaken; it's not the same having eighty plus horses and riders in their every day gear than having them smartly turned out as per tradition; you wouldn't want pictures of the every day stuff would you?


----------



## PolarSkye (5 December 2013)

Maesfen said:



			I still think black tack should be confined to the cavalry and gypsies, it looks so cheap however good the quality.
		
Click to expand...

As my Irish (non gypsy) grandda was in the cavalry, I'll stick to HIS tradition and have black tack .

P


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 December 2013)

Maesfen said:



			I still think black tack should be confined to the cavalry and gypsies, it looks so cheap however good the quality.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, and here was me thinking how smart my black maxicob looks in his black tack......


----------



## Maesfen (5 December 2013)

Lol you two and, sorry, old habits drilled in from a very young age die very hard!   I do have to admit to having a black saddle simply because it came with the loan horse and it fits her - and me, doesn't mean I like it though but in this case, beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 December 2013)

Maesfen said:



			Lol you two and, sorry, old habits drilled in from a very young age die very hard!   I do have to admit to having a black saddle simply because it came with the loan horse and it fits her - and me, doesn't mean I like it though but in this case, beggars can't be choosers!
		
Click to expand...

.

P


----------



## MileAMinute (5 December 2013)

As others have said, it's tradition. It's also respectful to the organisers.

I wouldn't dream of turning up to a dressage venue without plaiting, a show without a clean horse etc, so it's no biggie for me to ensure both me and my horse are correctly turned out. Plus, it's nice to dress up and look nice once in a while! 

ETA - my boy is in black tack, he's technically a tri-coloured but his brown bits have faded so mostly blue and white, and brown tack looks awful on him! I'd prefer brown tack if it was aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 December 2013)

Ehm, sorry to go back to the plaiting thing: isn't there something about you shouldn't ever plait a mane with thirteen plaits in it, coz its unlucky??? TBH I don't plait often enough these days for it to worry me  But I do seem to remember something about that from a long-distant youth.

And I was also told that - and this for those OVER a certain age who will remember velvet-covered hunting caps - that the dangly ribbon thing on the back was important (again, can't remember what exactly  ) and that the ONLY people who were intitled to take the scissors to them were Masters/hunt servants and family of hunt servants. Anyone else remember/know about this???


----------



## MileAMinute (5 December 2013)

Isn't it that you can't have the ribbon down unless you are hunt staff, and if you aren't the ribbon has to be off/turned up? I remember vaguely reading something about ribbons on hats!!


----------



## Girlracer (5 December 2013)

I hate seeing horses plaited on the wrong side. I was watching a recording I had on my Sky box of HOYS the other day and there was more than one showjumper plaited on the left. Just looks WRONG! 

I have brown tack so can't really comment on that, personal preference although I don't see that colour of tack should make any difference in the show ring (to results I mean). 

As for hairnets, they do look tidier, I always forget mind so put it in a bun and grip all the whispy bits.


----------



## Maesfen (5 December 2013)

MincePieAMinute said:



			Isn't it that you can't have the ribbon down unless you are hunt staff, and if you aren't the ribbon has to be off/turned up? I remember vaguely reading something about ribbons on hats!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right.  Only down if you're HUnt Staff or Masters.

There used to be the Pony Club Diary each year which was full of snippets like that plus a verse of a poem for each week.  You also used to get a list of do's and don't's when you subscribed to PC and it was always in their dress code, it was always the first thing you did when you had a new hat!  Very strict then they were, I remember having to beg and borrow a hacking jacket so I could go to a rally!


----------



## PolarSkye (5 December 2013)

Ribbons up or down is so that the field can recognize hunt staff from behind when a collarr might not easily be seen.

P


----------



## asset2004 (5 December 2013)

I agree with the hairnets/plaiting/ ribbons up or down, but I think the plaiting really depends on the side of the neck the mane naturally lies on. My horse's mane lies the 'wrong' way but if I plait it to the correct side it just doesn't lie right. Personally I've always felt it's better to the mane lying neatly on one side than sticking up at any random angle.

Also going back to hairnets, where do you find the best place to buy them? I have been growing my hair and now need a hairnet, but the last one I have the elastic has gone and it must be about 20 years old! I've looked in some saddlery shops and they are the silly fine material that can hardly be seen and only lasts once. All ideas welcome


----------



## Judgemental (5 December 2013)

So long as they are correctly executed no problem because they all have a purpose.

The one I love which is now somewhat quaint. Saying 'goodnight' in the middle of the day.

From the Heythrop Website:  http://heythrophunt.com/etiquette.htm "At the beginning of the day you should always go and find the Master and say &#8220;Good morning&#8221;. Equally if you go home before the end of the day, you should always say &#8220;Goodnight&#8221; to the Master or at least, if you are a visitor, let someone know that you have gone. That way they will know that you have not got lost somewhere in the Cotswolds". 

Gentlemen should always take their hats off for both good morning and good night.

Also whilst I am talking about taking hats off:

If the field encounter a funeral cortage gentlemens hats should alway be taken off and come to the halt. That includes when you are mounted and out on exercise for example.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (5 December 2013)

I have lost 3 hairnets on 3 hunts, the just fall out somehow! so I didn't wear one on the last hunt, I also didn't plait as I had 3 others to plait and ran out of time  so I looked a bit scruffy that day! I do plait on the right though as the left just looks odd to me !  Even when I do plait, they look like golf balls as despite hogging half of it off and pulled it to within an inch of its life, my horse still has really thick mane


----------



## mon (5 December 2013)

Everyone to their own I plait one on left as that is the side it lies, I am left handed but moons ago you weren't allowed to be left handed but that 'tradition' has gone now, taking part is what is the main thing.


----------



## Clodagh (5 December 2013)

You don't plait on Mondays, I was led to believe, as it was the grooms day off. Maesfens reason for it being a bye day sounds right though, either way I didn't plait on Mondays. TBH I don't have a groom and used to have to do the school run before hunting so if the meet was far away and not a lawn meet I didn't plait the mane, but the tail was always plaited up as I could do that the night before. I nearly always plaited the mane too, but not always.


----------



## spacefaer (6 December 2013)

Heavyweight hairnets -the last lot I bought from Robinsons -a pack of 2have lasted me ages -on 2nd season hunting having evented all summer  

(And I have really long, heavy hair, so they have to work! )


----------



## Lizzie66 (6 December 2013)

asset2004 said:



			Also going back to hairnets, where do you find the best place to buy them? I have been growing my hair and now need a hairnet, but the last one I have the elastic has gone and it must be about 20 years old! I've looked in some saddlery shops and they are the silly fine material that can hardly be seen and only lasts once. All ideas welcome 

Click to expand...

Boots - I think they are referred to as "heavyweight slumber net" seem to last forever or at least until they are lost or the dog gets them !


----------



## Orangehorse (6 December 2013)

Never heard the no plaiting on Mondays!  

Hairnets - look at the military if you want to see a smart turnout,and that is what the horse world is copying, as that is how it started really.

A child would have a plait, for a lady their hair should be up, although quite what you are supposed to do with really long hair I don't know.

At one time tack was just brown, that is the way it was tanned.  Can't you remember having to darken the light coloured leather - there were lots of weird suggestions on how to do it quickly, otherwise it was just a matter of daily cleaning with saddle soap.


----------



## RunToEarth (6 December 2013)

Starbucks said:



			I just think they are such a strange item,  I want to look smart for corporate meetings at work but I dont put a net on my head!

Ill continue to behave, regretfully!
		
Click to expand...

It's not really comparable - unless you are a professional hunt servant. At work I can style my hair to stay by my head because I'm not going teararsing through the countryside. 

Tradition aside ladies look a lot smarter on horseback when they're not sprouting hair out the side of their hat.


----------



## Suziq77 (6 December 2013)

Maesfen said:



			I remember having to beg and borrow a hacking jacket so I could go to a rally!
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell me they don't have to wear hacking jackets to pony club rallies these days? 

I get laughed at by my friends a lot as I always wear a hairnet even for hacking!  Pony club drummed it into me!! Worried1 and Jessamess on here will confirm 

I can't imagine going hunting without a clipped, plaited horse (tail included) and I always sew my ribbons up on new hats.  I usually sew my plaits in too although this season, for the first time ever, I've used bands because they're easier to get out in the dark

I love all the traditions, it would be such a shame to lose them (although I do wear a crash cap as I've had a few too many bumps on the head over the years)


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (6 December 2013)

As someone else said the best hairnets I've found are the slumber nets from boots, heard someone else recommend them out hunting, and they seem to last! I have really long  (not far off my waist) think hair, which I tie in a low pony tail, then plait, then fold back on itself, (like a horse plait) then hairnet and the do but a scrunchie over it, really I should put a plain hair tie on, but afraid I do but a scrunchie which is the same colour of of my collar so it does basically blend in.

Re horses plaits, always on the right hand side, bless my mum the other day who hunts a bit, went to plait her horse whilst I was at work before hunting to help safe some time, but plaited on the left side, so I still had to do a quick plait onto the right side, just couldn't cope that one of mine would go out with plaits on the wrong side.


----------



## Clodagh (7 December 2013)

People south of the Thames - do you plait? Isn't it the case that you aren't meant to?

You still need a hacking jacket for PC rallies, but unfortunately the out of control little so and sos can wear what they like for hunting.


----------



## tootsietoo (7 December 2013)

Now, plaiting.  THE most ridiculous "tradition" ever!  I'm not sure that it's even that much of a tradition.  When you look at very old hunting pictures there was hardly a plait in sight - many hogged manes, and some neatly pulled ones.  I think someone on here said once that it is a tradition that developed around the 1960s.  I think most horses look perfectly smart with a neatly pulled mane and tail.

Agree that there is nothing worse than hair sticking out of a hat and hanging down the back (in fact when my daughter wants to annoy me she tells me she's going to be a showjumper and have her hair everywhere) but you don't necessarily need a hairnet with mid-length hair - just a good hairband to make a bun type effect.

Around here they wear sweatshirts and PC anoraks for rallies.  But they are all beautifully turned out in hacking jackets for hunting.  I was very anti chaps for children for ages as I was always taught jodhpur boots for children, but now mine are in chaps as it helps to keep their legs warmer and drier.

And I HATE the garter straps on my boots.  One kept turning round today and has given me a good bruise on the inside of my knee.  Absolutely no reason for them at all, as everyone has stretchy breeches, and it's two more buckles to undo before you can get them off and get into the bath!  They need to go on the tradition bonfire.

So the answer to your question is YES!  Whilst tradition is often useful, it bends and changes and there is no harm in that, as long as the overall goal is achieved which is to be clean and smart!  However, I am not brave enough to take on the whole hunting world by turning up unplaited.  Unfortunately.


----------



## Echo Bravo (7 December 2013)

Me ! when I did go hunting made sure that the horse and I looked clean and tidy, and no I didn't plait as said horse got really wound up and would be a nightmare beforehand as he knew what was going on and it's no fun trying to ride a horse that wants to be at the front, going past the Masters.


----------



## asset2004 (9 December 2013)

In reply to my question about hairnets my local Boots didn't have any but Superdrug have Slumbernets and hairnets. Bought the slumbernets are figured the hairnets were too flimsy, even better they are on a3 for 2 offer 
Tied one on Saturday - perfect


----------



## JenHunt (11 December 2013)

I believe that the colour of tack tradition comes from the days when tack was dyed differently to now. The dye that was used to make black tack was much more aggressive and weakened the leather, where the brown didn't.

and plaited rather than hogged - because hogging was for driving horses (and therefore working horses) but plaiting denoted a "Better quality" of horse.


doing everything on the left, except the mane is the sword thing as someone else suggested....


----------



## JenHunt (11 December 2013)

Hoof_Prints said:



			I have lost 3 hairnets on 3 hunts, the just fall out somehow! so I didn't wear one on the last hunt, I also didn't plait as I had 3 others to plait and ran out of time  so I looked a bit scruffy that day! I do plait on the right though as the left just looks odd to me !  Even when I do plait, they look like golf balls as despite hogging half of it off and pulled it to within an inch of its life, my horse still has really thick mane
		
Click to expand...

tip to keep a hair net in... put hair in the net then apply bobble of some description! that way, even if it slides off your head under your hat, it's held to your hair! I bought heavier weight nets too as they stay in better.

I bought 2 of them 3 seasons ago and haven't used the 2nd one yet!


----------



## mirage (13 December 2013)

Hunting farmers and their families are permitted to wear their ribbons down on hats.My girls do.


----------



## Isbister (13 December 2013)

Judgemental said:



			If the field encounter a funeral cortage gentlemens hats should alway be taken off and come to the halt. That includes when you are mounted and out on exercise for example.
		
Click to expand...

This is a lovely idea. I haven't come across any funeral corteges so far while hunting, but will certainly observe the sage advice when I do.


----------



## Bernster (17 December 2013)

tootsietoo said:



			Now, plaiting.  THE most ridiculous "tradition" ever!  I'm not sure that it's even that much of a tradition.  When you look at very old hunting pictures there was hardly a plait in sight - many hogged manes, and some neatly pulled ones.  I think someone on here said once that it is a tradition that developed around the 1960s.  I think most horses look perfectly smart with a neatly pulled mane and tail.

Agree that there is nothing worse than hair sticking out of a hat and hanging down the back (in fact when my daughter wants to annoy me she tells me she's going to be a showjumper and have her hair everywhere) but you don't necessarily need a hairnet with mid-length hair - just a good hairband to make a bun type effect.

Around here they wear sweatshirts and PC anoraks for rallies.  But they are all beautifully turned out in hacking jackets for hunting.  I was very anti chaps for children for ages as I was always taught jodhpur boots for children, but now mine are in chaps as it helps to keep their legs warmer and drier.

And I HATE the garter straps on my boots.  One kept turning round today and has given me a good bruise on the inside of my knee.  Absolutely no reason for them at all, as everyone has stretchy breeches, and it's two more buckles to undo before you can get them off and get into the bath!  They need to go on the tradition bonfire.

So the answer to your question is YES!  Whilst tradition is often useful, it bends and changes and there is no harm in that, as long as the overall goal is achieved which is to be clean and smart!  However, I am not brave enough to take on the whole hunting world by turning up unplaited.  Unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Here here.  Am rubbish at plaiting and horse's mane falls to the left, so if I have to plait on the right I am gonna be in all kinds of bother and look pretty damn untidy.  Better a tidier plait on the left than a horrid creation on the right?  And I'm a lefty, so can I put my sword on the other side then please?


----------



## CrazyMare (17 December 2013)

Bernster said:



			Here here.  Am rubbish at plaiting and horse's mane falls to the left, so if I have to plait on the right I am gonna be in all kinds of bother and look pretty damn untidy.  Better a tidier plait on the left than a horrid creation on the right?  And I'm a lefty, so can I put my sword on the other side then please?
		
Click to expand...

I have one whose mane falls straight up towards her ears, and it plaits perfectly onto the right. Same with any wild mane I've come across!


----------



## Bernster (17 December 2013)

CrazyMare said:



			I have one whose mane falls straight up towards her ears, and it plaits perfectly onto the right. Same with any wild mane I've come across!
		
Click to expand...

Ah but what if you combine that with fingers like spuds and no sense of co-ordination ?!  Don't despair though, I will get back to practising before we venture out, or decide not to bother, as the fear of a plaiting disaster may put me off completely!


----------



## CrazyMare (17 December 2013)

Bernster said:



			Ah but what if you combine that with fingers like spuds and no sense of co-ordination ?!  Don't despair though, I will get back to practising before we venture out, or decide not to bother, as the fear of a plaiting disaster may put me off completely!
		
Click to expand...

Nah, find a friend like me that adores plaiting and swap chores....

I have plaited 5 before hunting before now, and have swapped that for turning out other horses, mucking out stables or washing tails! LOL


----------



## maccachic (17 December 2013)

I don't get plaiting either - good thing in NZ the hunts are not plaited.


----------



## L&M (17 December 2013)

Ours are hogged - makes life a lot easier!!!


----------



## Isbister (17 December 2013)

tootsietoo said:



			Now, plaiting.  THE most ridiculous "tradition" ever!  I'm not sure that it's even that much of a tradition.  When you look at very old hunting pictures there was hardly a plait in sight - many hogged manes, and some neatly pulled ones.  I think someone on here said once that it is a tradition that developed around the 1960s.  I think most horses look perfectly smart with a neatly pulled mane and tail.
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly no expert but I thought the point of plaiting was to prevent a long mane from catching in hedges and thorn bushes when jumping or pushing through undergrowth.


----------



## wench (18 December 2013)

When I attempt to plait my horse, it's always been on the side that the mane lays on. Makes my life a bit easier.

I avoid plaiting at all if I can. Mine looks truly awful, and my horse looks far smarter with a pulled mane that my grotty attempts to put in any plaits.


----------



## Billabongchick (18 December 2013)

I was quite surprised (having had a big gap in having my own horse) that the last two dressage events I did I got told by someone on my yard 'You look a bit smart for going there' and the next event the judge commented that we were best turned out (probably the only nice comment she could muster after my horse bellowed across the field at her mate!) I am only in my early 30's but always used to plait mane and tail, clean tack etc so still do. I didn't think I looked that overboard (in fact didn't get time to clean tack the day when the judge commented so it was just babywiped). Do people really just not bother at unaffiliated these days?


----------



## spacefaer (18 December 2013)

In my full time rider days, I always plaited for affiliated, never for unaffiliated competitions.  I was generally taking baby horses unaff and they were stressy enough without adding plaiting!  

I always plait for hunting, unless we're doing 2nd horses in which case, only the horse that went to the meet gets plaited


----------



## monte1 (18 December 2013)

I would always plait for dressage comps and the dressage phase of eventing whether affiliated or not, I think it makes us feel smart and looking the part often helps with confidence ) also always use hairnets and clean my tack before shows. old traditions die hard I guess!



Billabongchick said:



			I was quite surprised (having had a big gap in having my own horse) that the last two dressage events I did I got told by someone on my yard 'You look a bit smart for going there' and the next event the judge commented that we were best turned out (probably the only nice comment she could muster after my horse bellowed across the field at her mate!) I am only in my early 30's but always used to plait mane and tail, clean tack etc so still do. I didn't think I looked that overboard (in fact didn't get time to clean tack the day when the judge commented so it was just babywiped). Do people really just not bother at unaffiliated these days?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## L&M (18 December 2013)

Something that has always baffled me is asking 'permission' to wear waterproofs?!

I appreciate the need to be smartly turned out in respect of the landowners, but in torrential condtions would far rather wear a barbour or equivalent.


----------



## Tern (18 December 2013)

With the plaiting thing - Yeah if it's not a native pony if it is then they should be natural or running plait if mane long enough as normal plaits on my welsh look plain stupid.


----------



## pansy (18 December 2013)

MincePieAMinute said:



			As others have said, it's tradition. It's also respectful to the organisers.

I wouldn't dream of turning up to a dressage venue without plaiting, a show without a clean horse etc, so it's no biggie for me to ensure both me and my horse are correctly turned out. Plus, it's nice to dress up and look nice once in a while! 

Click to expand...

Apologies  - haven't read all posts .... but agree with above  xx


----------



## maccachic (19 December 2013)

Isbister said:



			I'm certainly no expert but I thought the point of plaiting was to prevent a long mane from catching in hedges and thorn bushes when jumping or pushing through undergrowth.
		
Click to expand...

Ah this is possibly why it isn't a requirement here, we tend to hunt dairy farms


----------



## spacefaer (19 December 2013)

maccachic said:



			Ah this is possibly why it isn't a requirement here, we tend to hunt dairy farms 

Click to expand...

Do the cows get up much speed? ? ;-)


----------



## Doormouse (19 December 2013)

spacefaer said:



			Do the cows get up much speed? ? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I so need a like button!


----------



## maccachic (19 December 2013)

spacefaer said:



			Do the cows get up much speed? ? ;-)
		
Click to expand...



Funny you should ask that there was a guy who rode a bull at hunts a while back in Taranaki, I think he just gated


----------



## Templebar (19 December 2013)

Having not yet read the rest of this thread but felt i must address a key point for the OP, hairnets in my opinion are an essential piece of kit and im no oldie that thinks its traditional, i wear it for safety, very rarely do i ride without it even hacking. I have heard of too many people where their hair was pulled and even some scalped as the horse trod on their hair when they had come off. It is even worse if you just plait yours as the horse treads on the whole thing and what if it caught on your tack as you fell.


----------



## Templebar (19 December 2013)

For some reason i cant edit my previous post.



spacefaer said:



			Do the cows get up much speed? ? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Had to laugh at this being on a dairy farm too i just had images of people chasing a load of cows about. 


Back to the other posts, now i have read everything. I find it strange that everyone whose mane lies on the left cant get it to go well on the right i find mine is better for my section d when plaited over to the right but lies on the left. Thankfully my bigger lady is hogged as she is a cob, she also has a black saddle, much to my distaste but it was all we could get for the price, so now she has a black girth and breastplate too, but i think the bridle will have to stay brown. 

I always try to stick to tradition, as a farmers daughter who let the hunt come over our land i think its a good mark of respect to see everyone nicely turned out, i couldn't bear seeing everyone charging about manes and tails in the wind while their riders wore whatever colour breeches and jacket they could find finished off with hair sticking out all over the place. It is definitely done out of respect. If you don't want to plait then hog or pull it short and neat which is not so bad (native ponies excluded, but true ones and not just because you cant be bothered) If you haven't got time then could you swap yard duties and ask someone else if they can in exchange for say a mucking out of theirs.


----------



## chesnutty (20 December 2013)

I have to admit, I love all the traditions no matter how pointless they seem now (sure there was a point to all of them at some time).

I'm very much a snob when it comes to seeing people that haven't plaited/wearing a saddlecloth rather than a numnah (someone actually had a bright RED one on a couple of saturdays ago - as well as pink stirrups?!?!!)/not wearing a proper coat or tweed.


----------



## Judgemental (21 December 2013)

chesnutty said:



			I have to admit, I love all the traditions no matter how pointless they seem now (sure there was a point to all of them at some time).

I'm very much a snob when it comes to seeing people that haven't plaited/wearing a saddlecloth rather than a numnah (someone actually had a bright RED one on a couple of saturdays ago - as well as pink stirrups?!?!!)/not wearing a proper coat or tweed.
		
Click to expand...

Well why not, red numnah and pink stirrups, conveys a sence of the erotic.

I like it, we live in changing times and folk have a right to make their personal statements howsoever.

I would support anybody who came so attired or furnished upon their horse.

May I enquire the name of the hunt? I would like to view this.................


----------



## paulineh (22 December 2013)

What ever or were ever if it is traditional and correct I would always do it. I now only have Arab horses where I would not normally plait to show of such I may do a running plait. 

My normal tack is coloured biothane  as it is easy to keep dry when out in all weathers. If I went hunting I do have a leather bridle and a normal sheepskin saddle cloth. 

When my family were all at home for Christmas things were always done traditional I think this should be so.

As kids we were brought up to do things correctly in the hunting field. Correct dress and a well turned out pony.


----------

